# A question about working at a dealership.



## jake osullivan

Hi all. 

I'm due to see my local successful dealership tomorrow with a possible offer of a full time position valeting for them. They specialise in Ford and Suzuki. I currently valet on the odd day for them now and get paid £60 a car but I'm aware once employed by them things could change along with pay etc..

My question is...

Do any of you work full time valeting at a dealership and if you don't mind me asking, what's your monthly income like? are you just valeting for them or doing other jobs etc?

Any help would be great fully welcomed and helpful. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

